# Sacrilege!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

WTF---

I had a party on Sat, night-about 40 people so I couldn't guard the big humi--Well someone snagged an Ashton VSG ,lit it and tossed it--My wife found it outside in the backyard sandbox today--I'm furious.................Well don't worry--I'll give it a proper burial..sniff sniff sniff


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy crap...man too bad you dont have a video.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

:baffled:I'd call the cops or get better friends.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Someone is a huge a$$*@^#^.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd kill 'em!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow, I would be screaming mad!!! I hate that!! If you are going to take a smoke (stolen or offered) SMOKE IT!!! That person needs to be B' slapped!

Bigfoot


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thats fu&%'ed up if you take it smoke it


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Lock your humi. Darren's humi is always locked.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Darren's Godiva said:


> Lock your humi. Darren's humi is always locked.


Mel--Why didn't you tell me that before :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Man, I would be pissed!


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

they just broke into your humi? was anyone else smoking?


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

awww
what a sad sad state of affairs


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

R.i.p. Vsg


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I would hunt them down, cut off their heads, and shit down their necks. Or, hunt them down, and make them give you the money to replace it.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

it appears the suspect didn't know what they grabbed. DNA test the end that was sucked on


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

heinous. 
evil. 
thoughtless. 
stupid. 
appalling. 
uncaring. 
dumb. 
kickbuttworthy. 
hateful. 
nasty.
meddening.
dirty.
ridiculous.

i can't stop...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Boys and gals--We are all on the same page--

I was giving out "house" smokes to a few guys But someone discovered the mother lode


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I would be absolutely pissed!

Yup - pure-D pissed!


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> I would hunt them down, cut off their heads, and shit down their necks. Or, hunt them down, and make them give you the money to replace it.


But before that I'd hurt them. Don't screw with my mail, insult my daughters, kick my dog, or waste a VSG , and not necessarily in that order.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Man thats -ucked up!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats not right i would be pis----


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope that was a decoy stick...with essence of nutsack!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> I hope that was a decoy stick...with essence of nutsack!


Well said John you can only hope


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Man that sucks!!!!Thats why I have a lock on my Humi & on my home office door.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

That is just wrong!! :angry:


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

An angel cries every time a cigar dies unnecessarily.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I had somebody do that with a Cuban R+J. I lost it, and the person who did it, got an earful


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the casualty.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Too bad you have to lock up a humi with friends around...man thats when a louisville slugger comes in handy


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats mean....i wonder if someone makes cigar servalience cams. or somesort of alarm system..soory for your loss.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd write an email to everyone threatening to whip some ass.
That just plain sucks.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

some "firend" you have there. next time chain the dog to the humi!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats just f*cking wrong!!


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

Ah man that ain't right. Someone deserves to be punished severely for that. As I have stated in other threads I have some pajama wearing friends who would be willing to "handle" this matter for you for the right price.:teacher:


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Some people just have no concern for other people's stuff. A non-smoker, ya think? Trying to see what you got out of cigars?


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

When I have parties like that I put my humis with the good stuff away. I'll leave out one with some every day smokes they can pick through. I had the same thing happen years ago and lost an entire box of RyJ Habana's. Glad yours was only one smoke.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I would inform everyone that was there what happened. Then kindly tell them they are no longer welcome at my house because of it. Sooner or later someone will either confess or snitch. Were there by chance any kids there? I would think an adult would have given it more of a chance than that. My guess is whoever it was had no idea what they had. Sucks big time!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

DOZER said:


> I would inform everyone that was there what happened. Then kindly tell them they are no longer welcome at my house because of it. Sooner or later someone will either confess or snitch. Were there by chance any kids there? I would think an adult would have given it more of a chance than that. My guess is whoever it was had no idea what they had. Sucks big time!


Im thinking the same maybe kids! Anymore sticks missing?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That really sucks! Time for security cams and a tazer!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Scenario: what would you do if you found out who commited this crime?


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

What a piece of sh*t!!! How can someone just go into another persons humidor?!? That is grounds for a SEVERE beating!! Sorry to hear about that man


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Get a Rope!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:angry::angry:how can anyone do that to such a great stick.:mumbles:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Some Shi%*



DOZER said:


> I would inform everyone that was there what happened. Then kindly tell them they are no longer welcome at my house because of it. Sooner or later someone will either confess or snitch. Were there by chance any kids there? I would think an adult would have given it more of a chance than that. My guess is whoever it was had no idea what they had. Sucks big time!


No -no kids -was my wifes birthday party--Just a lot of infantile adults --

If I made that announcement they would think I went off the deep end:elvis::elvis:


----------

